# Background check under review



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

I know many of you are dealing with the background check. Mine is currently under review. As far as my understanding by our famous support team is that my criminal is under review. I have no criminal background, never been to jail, never been arrested, no DUI, nothing, but that is under review. I am not sure if they are waiting for courts, as others have stated through different threads. My issue is that i never received an email by uber or checkr with the information about the background check. I have no clue what they are seeing. I have called checkr and they said they have no record of a background check on nov 19th 2020. Uber says it was completed on nov 19th and it was completed by checkr. 8 dont mind a background check, i have nothing to hide, but these two companies are messing with people's livelihood.
This is a shorter version of whats happening. Has anyone dealt with this? Also, i am suppose to recieve an email from uber or checkr about a background check? Also, i logged in the checkr portal, i do not see a background check that was finished by uber on nov 19th, just one in may, and i am aware about that. I dont understand that they didnt shut me off in may, why shut me off now, when my background check is the same?😑😑😑😑😑😑😑


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Same here no background check on file when i go to checker...im on background check for uber lyft and doordash as of right now


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Supersponge said:


> Same here no background check on file when i go to checker...im on background check for uber lyft and doordash as of right now


How long have you been waiting, and what is the ETA when it will be resolved?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

My experience has been that Checkr takes forever on County records, and that's typically what the hold up is.

I once had a background check on hold for almost a month. I called Checkr and spoke to a manager. They were able to push the check through. Now I never have issue with the background checks. Seemingly, it skips the county records every time now. My CheckR BG checks from Uber and Lyft now skip county, it doesn't say 'clear' it's just blank.


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Null said:


> My experience has been that Checkr takes forever on County records, and that's typically what the hold up is.
> 
> I once had a background check on hold for almost a month. I called Checkr and spoke to a manager. They were able to push the check through. Now I never have issue with the background checks. Seemingly, it skips the county records every time now. My CheckR BG checks from Uber and Lyft now skip county, it doesn't say 'clear' it's just blank.


Uber said that it was complete already by checkr, though checkr has no record of this. Uber says it is under review...so i have to wait till i die...&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Null said:


> My experience has been that Checkr takes forever on County records, and that's typically what the hold up is.
> 
> I once had a background check on hold for almost a month. I called Checkr and spoke to a manager. They were able to push the check through. Now I never have issue with the background checks. Seemingly, it skips the county records every time now. My CheckR BG checks from Uber and Lyft now skip county, it doesn't say 'clear' it's just blank.


Thanks null..is thier a special number for this? And were i find it?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Supersponge said:


> Thanks null..is thier a special number for this? And were i find it?


It's been too long. You're on your own. =(


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Supersponge said:


> Thanks null..is thier a special number for this? And were i find it?


844 824 3257



Supersponge said:


> Thanks null..is thier a special number for this? And were i





Supersponge said:


> Thanks null..is thier a special number for this? And were i find it?


How long have you been dealing with this, and what is the hold up with yours? You said that checkr has no record of the bg check?


----------



## Supersponge (Sep 9, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> 844 824 3257
> 
> 
> How long have you been dealing with this, and what is the hold up with yours? You said that checkr has no record of the bg check?


Since march with lyft..1 month with uber/doordash


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

Supersponge said:


> Since march with lyft..1 month with uber/doordash


You have been waiting since march for Lyft? What are they saying about it?


----------



## DudeUbering (Sep 21, 2017)

in 4 1/2 years, I have never waited for a background check, I don't even know until I get a email from checkr.. FYI, I have lived at the same address for over 20 years, with no citations in over 25 years ...AND I do have a 27 year old felony....


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I'm going on a week now. I got an email from checker saying my background is complete and attached a copy of the report. Uber still has a pending. When I login to the checker portal, the status also still says pending. Then why did you send me an email saying it was completed and how did you attach a report. I can't get ahold of anyone at checker. Every button I press either tells me to call Uber and hangs up or it says it's transferring me to a representative but then because call volume is too high it hangs up on me. Very very very frustrating as my rent was due 2 days ago



Null said:


> My experience has been that Checkr takes forever on County records, and that's typically what the hold up is.
> 
> I once had a background check on hold for almost a month. I called Checkr and spoke to a manager. They were able to push the check through. Now I never have issue with the background checks. Seemingly, it skips the county records every time now. My CheckR BG checks from Uber and Lyft now skip county, it doesn't say 'clear' it's just blank.


How were you able to get through to them?


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Huh same here..3 years with uber 4.9 rating 2000 trips 2 weeks of a background check this has never happened before now..now after 5 emails to checkr and 5 calls to uber I get a email from uber saying pre adverse notice which means I guess I'm deactivated?all this because I switched my license from mn to wi and it came up on my background check ..these 2 companys are all but worthless ..they have terrible customer service and should go bankrupt for the problems they are causing in people's personal lives..


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

mr.sconie said:


> Huh same here..3 years with uber 4.9 rating 2000 trips 2 weeks of a background check this has never happened before now..now after 5 emails to checkr and 5 calls to uber I get a email from uber saying pre adverse notice which means I guess I'm deactivated?all this because I switched my license from mn to wi and it came up on my background check ..these 2 companys are all but worthless ..they have terrible customer service and should go bankrupt for the problems they are causing in people's personal lives..


Have you been tracking your completion status on the Checker candidate portal? I'm curious how many days from when you got taken offline did it take to show completed and then how long did it take for Uber to contact you?


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

mr.sconie said:


> Huh same here..3 years with uber 4.9 rating 2000 trips 2 weeks of a background check this has never happened before now..now after 5 emails to checkr and 5 calls to uber I get a email from uber saying pre adverse notice which means I guess I'm deactivated?all this because I switched my license from mn to wi and it came up on my background check ..these 2 companys are all but worthless ..they have terrible customer service and should go bankrupt for the problems they are causing in people's personal lives..


Did you get a copy of your bg check via email. I believe by law they need to send you that. What state do you live in now?


----------



## mr.sconie (Nov 14, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Have you been tracking your completion status on the Checker candidate portal? I'm curious how many days from when you got taken offline did it take to show completed and then how long did it take for Uber to contact you?


Uber never contacted me until about 2 weeks later with the preadverse email..I have been watching the candidate portal.my lyft went right through no issues but uber bad because I recently switched my license..I have wrote checkr telling them this... they are so slow and stupid they never follow back up.it would be so easy for a rep to look me up and see this is the issue..I hope checkr and uber go down in flames for what they have put people that did honest work for them for years go through such hardship...karma is all I can say to these 2 corporations


----------



## Ihateu (Jun 7, 2019)

mr.sconie said:


> Uber never contacted me until about 2 weeks later with the preadverse email..I have been watching the candidate portal.my lyft went right through no issues but uber bad because I recently switched my license..I have wrote checkr telling them this... they are so slow and stupid they never follow back up.it would be so easy for a rep to look me up and see this is the issue..I hope checkr and uber go down in flames for what they have put people that did honest work for them for years go through such hardship...karma is all I can say to these 2 corporations


Ask for a manger at checkr...worked for me


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ihateu said:


> Ask for a manger at checkr...worked for me


I'm not even able to get through to talk to a human at checker! There's four or five options and half of them say, You must contact Uber and then they hang up on me and the other half says they're transferring me to a representative but then an automated message comes on saying, due to high call volume they're unable to take my call and it hangs up on me! Lyft just ran mine a month ago and it was reported out 2 1/2 days later. I don't like this. And I'm really really sick of the shity customer service provided by companies nowadays. I understand you're sick of the same question getting asked over and over, why is my background taking so long. I get that but at the same time I really don't give a shit how sick and tired they are answering the same question. you answer with a ****ing smile on your face and do your goddamn job! I can't even imagine providing the customer service that is provided nowadays and still having a job. Yes customers can be a pain in the ass but you never ever let them know you think that and you never would have been allowed to act in such a way that made the company look bad. That just was not allowed&#129324;

And before everyone starts in on me, we are different we are not employees LOL and our problem passengers are the same people providing the bad customer service. So same but different


----------



## kmacaroon (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I'm not even able to get through to talk to a human at checker! There's four or five options and half of them say, You must contact Uber and then they hang up on me and the other half says they're transferring me to a representative but then an automated message comes on saying, due to high call volume they're unable to take my call and it hangs up on me! Lyft just ran mine a month ago and it was reported out 2 1/2 days later. I don't like this. And I'm really really sick of the shity customer service provided by companies nowadays. I understand you're sick of the same question getting asked over and over, why is my background taking so long. I get that but at the same time I really don't give a shit how sick and tired they are answering the same question. you answer with a @@@@ing smile on your face and do your goddamn job! I can't even imagine providing the customer service that is provided nowadays and still having a job. Yes customers can be a pain in the ass but you never ever let them know you think that and you never would have been allowed to act in such a way that made the company look bad. That just was not allowed&#129324;
> 
> And before everyone starts in on me, we are different we are not employees LOL and our problem passengers are the same people providing the bad customer service. So same but different


Daisy, I've gotten a lot of help from you over the years. A lot of us have I think. If I've had an issue with Uber it's usually been minor so I come here and it's almost always you who has helped me. 
That said I'm going through the same issue with my background check now. The checkr portal says pending back to 12/7. No emails from them yet. May I ask how long it finally took for you to be cleared and driving again? Thank you!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kmacaroon said:


> Daisy, I've gotten a lot of help from you over the years. A lot of us have I think. If I've had an issue with Uber it's usually been minor so I come here and it's almost always you who has helped me.
> That said I'm going through the same issue with my background check now. The checkr portal says pending back to 12/7. No emails from them yet. May I ask how long it finally took for you to be cleared and driving again? Thank you!


All together 11 days. I was taking off line one day. Got an email saying my background was completed the following day, with a
copy of the report attached. However my status still said pending in the Checkr portal. After calling Uber and messaging Checkr I was informed we were still waiting on my criminal. That took another nine days. Then Uber reactivated me the following day.


----------



## kmacaroon (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> All together 11 days. I was taking off line one day. Got an email saying my background was completed the following day, with a
> copy of the report attached. However my status still said pending in the Checkr portal. After calling Uber and messaging Checkr I was informed we were still waiting on my criminal. That took another nine days. Then Uber reactivated me the following day.


I was taken offline a half a day last week while my checkr still said pending then Uber took me off again yesterday. Checkr still says pending. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kmacaroon said:


> I was taken offline a half a day last week while my checkr still said pending then Uber took me off again yesterday. Checkr still says pending. Thanks for responding.


Has Checker been pending the whole time or did it get marked as completed for a short time? How long did they put you back online for before they took you off again?


----------



## kmacaroon (Jul 3, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> Has Checker been pending the whole time or did it get marked as completed for a short time? How long did they put you back online for before they took you off again?


Yep. Checkr's been pending since Friday when this started yet Uber reactivated my account for 4-5 days while it was pending so I knew I wasn't in the clear as I kept looking at the checkr portal. I read some of your other posts and just now emailed checkr. I don't know if it'll help speed them up. I doubt it. Horrible time of year to do this. I've been with Uber almost 5 years, 15k trips, etc. 
Kind of you to respond. That does help me a bit &#128524;



Daisey77 said:


> Has Checker been pending the whole time or did it get marked as completed for a short time? How long did they put you back online for before they took you off again?
> 
> 
> kmacaroon said:
> ...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

kmacaroon said:


> Yep. Checkr's been pending since Friday when this started yet Uber reactivated my account for 4-5 days while it was pending so I knew I wasn't in the clear as I kept looking at the checkr portal. I read some of your other posts and just now emailed checkr. I don't know if it'll help speed them up. I doubt it. Horrible time of year to do this. I've been with Uber almost 5 years, 15k trips, etc.
> Kind of you to respond. That does help me a bit &#128524;


Your MVR probably came in and whoever reviewed it at Uber accidentally reactivated you not realizing the criminal still needed to came back. Either that or they didn't initiate a criminal the first time around and once they realized that, they took you back offline to run it


----------



## MichinokuDriver (Apr 15, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Your MVR probably came in and whoever reviewed it at Uber accidentally reactivated you not realizing the criminal still needed to came back. Either that or they didn't initiate a criminal the first time around and once they realized that, they took you back offline to run it


That's the issue I'm dealing with right now - I had two background checks ran on me in October: one that was just my MVR, and then another check the very next day that was for everything. Both are showing 'complete', but Uber seemingly can only see the MVR part, and not the second, fully complete background check.

So, I was able to drive up until the 19th of November, and now... nothing. I guess that's okay, since California is closing back up again, but being able to at least make $70-80 a day was nice.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MichinokuDriver said:


> That's the issue I'm dealing with right now - I had two background checks ran on me in October: one that was just my MVR, and then another check the very next day that was for everything. Both are showing 'complete', but Uber seemingly can only see the MVR part, and not the second, fully complete background check.
> 
> So, I was able to drive up until the 19th of November, and now... nothing. I guess that's okay, since California is closing back up again, but being able to at least make $70-80 a day was nice.


Well you are deemed essential. So you should still be able to drive with California being shut down. As far as Checker, I would message them and tell them Uber did not receive your criminal background report and have them resend it


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Ihateu said:


> I know many of you are dealing with the background check. Mine is currently under review. As far as my understanding by our famous support team is that my criminal is under review. I have no criminal background, never been to jail, never been arrested, no DUI, nothing, but that is under review. I am not sure if they are waiting for courts, as others have stated through different threads. My issue is that i never received an email by uber or checkr with the information about the background check. I have no clue what they are seeing. I have called checkr and they said they have no record of a background check on nov 19th 2020. Uber says it was completed on nov 19th and it was completed by checkr. 8 dont mind a background check, i have nothing to hide, but these two companies are messing with people's livelihood.
> This is a shorter version of whats happening. Has anyone dealt with this? Also, i am suppose to recieve an email from uber or checkr about a background check? Also, i logged in the checkr portal, i do not see a background check that was finished by uber on nov 19th, just one in may, and i am aware about that. I dont understand that they didnt shut me off in may, why shut me off now, when my background check is the same?&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;&#128529;


They kicked me off the app for 42 days to 
Manually review my background check.


----------



## Kek1 (Jun 6, 2021)

Jamie Vegas said:


> They kicked me off the app for 42 days to
> Manually review my background check.


How did you make them start manually? Mine is pending for one month not being sent to checkr? Thanks


----------



## Jamie Vegas (May 14, 2017)

Kek1 said:


> How did you make them start manually? Mine is pending for one month not being sent to checkr? Thanks


After 42 days it was complete and the let me go back online! They kept saying that they had to manually review the background check and they had it in 3 days.


----------



## RoyalC33 (Jun 21, 2019)

Jamie Vegas said:


> After 42 days it was complete and the let me go back online! They kept saying that they had to manually review the background check and they had it in 3 days.


wow. mine has been under review with uber for a week now after checkr taking a week to send over to uber. i guess ill have to wait about another 30 days to get back online. smh


----------

